# Deer hunting permits still available at Fish Point and Nayanquing Point



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Deer hunting permits still available at Fish Point and Nayanquing Point*

Contact: Holly Vaughn, 248-359-9062; Brandy Berger (Nayanquing Point), 989-697-5101; or Pat Brickel (Fish Point), 989-674-2511
Agency: Natural ResourcesNov. 18, 2013

Deer hunters looking for a great place to get their buck or doe may want to consider Fish Point or Nayanquing Point Managed Waterfowl Hunt Areas. As the names suggest, these areas are used primarily for waterfowl hunting in the fall, but the Department of Natural Resources (DNR) says both locations are gems for deer hunting as well.

"Deer densities at Fish Point and Nayanquing Point exceed desired levels," said DNR wildlife biologist Don Bonnette. "Hunters are strongly encouraged to harvest does at these areas."

Deer hunters at Fish Point (in Tuscola County) and Nayanquing Point (in Bay County) are currently restricted to archery only and may shoot deer with a bow and arrow only during the firearm deer season, Nov. 15-30. Hunters must check in at the area headquarters to obtain a permit and select a deer hunting zone. Headquarters are open from 5 a.m. to 1 p.m. Deer hunting permits must be returned to headquarters at the end of the day. Hunters may not hunt in refuge zones.

At Fish Point and Nayanquing Point, deer hunters may hunt with a muzzleloader from Dec. 9-22 and with a firearm during the late antlerless season from Dec. 23-27 and Dec. 30-Jan. 1. Hunters must check in or self-register at headquarters to obtain permits. During the late antlerless season at Nayanquing Point, a drawing will be held in an effort to manage the number of hunters since the entire area, including the refuge, will be open.

Deer permits are available for $15 through any license agent for either of these locations. Ask for license code 560. In addition, hunters must also purchase a $4 daily use permit or a $13 annual use permit to hunt deer at Fish Point or Nayanquing Point.

To learn more about Nayanquing Point or Fish Point Managed Waterfowl Hunt Areas and to print maps of each area, visit www.michigan.gov/wetlandwonders.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

